# 2LT Rims Partially Plasti Dipped



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

This was my first experience with Plasti Dip or even any sort of painting on a car for that matter. I did 4 coats and pulled the tape immediately while still wet hoping for sharp clean lines. The stuff must dry really fast cause some of my lines didnt turn out as clean as I hoped. I cleaned the lines slightly with a razor in spots to help. They look great though as long as you aren't 1 ft away. 









































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

Next up is to move my RS emblems up behind the rear doors to that little triangular area. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

Also before starting I was torn between doing it this way or conversely leaving those triangular areas alone and doing the rest of the rims black. I might do that next time 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Nice job man it looks good, I actually like that a lot.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I really like those pockets in black! Looks good! Not sure how it would look on another color, but to have it body color, it looks awesome. Body color wheel inserts are a really big up and coming thing, so it really works nicely.


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks guys. I wasn't sure I liked it when I first pulled the tape off. The Plasti Dip dries into a nicer look though than when it's wet so they looked awesome once dry. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm jumping in late here but I really like the way those rooms look too!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevyisforlife (Mar 8, 2015)

Looks nice man! I'm considering doing something similar with my rims. I was thinking about filling the gaps inside but also the angled alloy. Basically covering everything except the flat areas of the rims. What's your guys opinion on the idea? Other proposals? Here's a pic of my current game plan.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

That looks awesome! Giving me more ideas for my cruze.


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

I know this is an old thread but try knifeless cut tape next time. I plan on hitting my wheels with anthricite and a metallic glossifier.


----------

